# Image transfers from negatives



## terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I used Polaroid Pro-100 4x5 sheet film for these.   I knew it would give a golden tone and thought using film strips in the Daylab would be freaky.        I thought these negatives would work ok, since the trees stand out well against the sky.   Gave a 30-second pull instead of the usual 10-12, to allow for a little more ink migration off the neg.   Then reworked a little with pastels to brighten some areas.   

Just playing, really.     What do you guys think?


----------



## ferny (Jan 26, 2005)

VEry freaky! *Very* cool!
I wouldn't even try something like that! It'd come out crap. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Don't talk that way!       Your stuff always comes out good!   

And thanks, btw.... :mrgreen:  It was fun, cause it was a little different.


----------



## Chase (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, that is definitely different! Love the colors and tones of the images...

One of these days you are going to have to make it to a TPF trip and show us all how to do this stuff!


----------



## ferny (Jan 26, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Don't talk that way!       Your stuff always comes out good!


I admire anyone who can hold a pen/crayon/paste/brush properly. I can't! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jan 26, 2005)

These are really great, Terri! I love the colors. I'm sure Hobbes will be in here in a minute drooling because you used with word Daylab :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 26, 2005)

:twisted: 
Sorry I'm late.   I love these!!!!  Pictures like this are the reason I got into messing with polaroids.  I think they truly show "art" and photography blended into one form.


----------



## terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks guys!   It is fun to start out with a negative and end up with something that looks a bit surreal.   

Gee Hobbes, did I forget to mention along the way that you can use film strips in the Daylab, too???   Just think of it....all those possibilities... :twisted: 

I'll get to you yet, my pretty!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 26, 2005)

Evil, evil woman. It's bad enough just wanting it for the manipulations.


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Evil, evil woman. It's bad enough just wanting it for the manipulations.



Just a matter of time.    :sillysmi:


----------



## Karalee (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome Terri, my fiance hates you for all the cool stuff you make me want to do but I lurve ya :hug::

These are really cool!


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Awesome Terri, my fiance hates you for all the cool stuff you make me want to do but I lurve ya :hug::
> 
> These are really cool!


Oh...!  He hates me...I'm a bad influence :cry:  

I'm not sure, but I think that's a good thing!      Glad you like them, bay-bay!!  :hug::

PS Remind him that it could be worse - I COULD live across the street!!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 27, 2005)

Man, that would be awesome living across the street from Terri! :mrgreen:  Terri, teach me, terri, teach me!  Terri, can I borrow your daylab?? :mrgreen:

Those are gorgeous, Terri!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wow, :hail: I love them all. My first through was that they remind of a kings cress. *
*:idea: The White Tree LOTR*


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Man, that would be awesome living across the street from Terri! :mrgreen:  Terri, teach me, terri, teach me!  Terri, can I borrow your daylab?? :mrgreen:
> 
> Those are gorgeous, Terri!



I'd let you borrow it anytime, sweetie :hug::  BUT - I am pretty sure I've read that you can put a negative in the Vivitar, too.   The downside is that it has to be cut up; it won't hold a strip.   But it's doable if you wanted to experiment with 669 - just cut out all your color filtration, maybe add slight magenta + yellow to cancel out the infamous cyan cast from 669.   I'm not sure how Vivitars work in that regard, but it might be fun to try.     

Thanks for all the positive comments, guys.   I never know how my little experiments will go over, and it tickles me to know you like it!


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 31, 2005)

they look magic.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 14, 2005)

Now thats what I call creative...you said your work was hidden here...and now im gonna check this forum more!


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2005)

bwahahaha!!!   I'm a stealthy poster, aren't I?     

Thank you for looking and for the kind words!   :hug::


----------



## Heather (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!  Those are beautiful!  Well done!


----------



## anua (Feb 21, 2005)

how could i miss this thread? :scratch: 
they are great , terri!
im not sure, but they remind me of some japanese (sp?) art a bit-, especially a second one...and i loove the colours - have you painted it?

i know nothing about the technique you used here...whats a 'daylab'? - I tried to google it in polish, but it showed me '0' results...-;(...looks like noone does it here-
is it something similar to your 'polaroid transfers'? cause im lost at the moment-)

great work, terri! i love it!


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

> is it something similar to your 'polaroid transfers'? cause im lost at the moment-)



Yes - that's exactly what it is.       I used a different type of film, and more important - I used a film negative, instead of a slide, to get the image.   A Daylab is a slide printer, that lets you take any 35mm slide and project the image onto Polaroid film, so you can do image transfers, emulsion lifts and other stuff.     

I didn't paint the images, I let the strange colors remain from this film, and then colored in some areas with chalks (pastel pencils).   

I'm so glad you like them, thank you!


----------



## anua (Feb 21, 2005)

does it mean that you can do 'transfers' only from polaroids?
i have never heard of this before i came here-(polaroid transfers), ive heard of some pepole trying to separate emulsion from paper with a usual pics, but nothing good came out of this, he he....strange...polaroid is not very popular here, i know nobody who uses it...im not even sure if you could buy polaroid stuff here....and i loove the tehnique , terri!im just curious if its possible to use it different way, not only with polaroid?


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

hmmmm.... Not that I've read about for things like image transfers or emulsion lifts - the only film emulsion formulas that seem to lend themselves to these techniques are Polaroid films.   AND - only a certain type of Polaroid film, at that.  (Generally speaking, the Polaroid films that end with a "9" are good bets for these processes - 669, 59, 79, and so on.)   

You may not find Polaroid films in your area stores, but you could certainly buy them online if you got real curious.       You don't even need a Daylab to get started - you just look for the Polaroid camera that takes 669 film, for instance, as an inexpensive way to play with the technique.   The Polaroid site has a "creative" section that details the basic steps for image transfers and emulsion lifts.   They are easy to learn.  What's fun is when you start to explore a little beyond the basics.


----------



## anua (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks alot terri!-))
as soon as i get the polaroid stuffs im gonna try it !


----------



## siv (Feb 28, 2005)

wait, what'd you do to get this? you ripped open a polaroid picture and printed through it?


----------



## terri (Mar 1, 2005)

siv said:
			
		

> wait, what'd you do to get this? you ripped open a polaroid picture and printed through it?


No....I mounted a regular 35mm film negative onto a carrier and put it in my slide printer (Daylab), and projected the negative image onto a 4x5 sheet of Polaroid film....THEN I did the image transfer, and colored it slightly with chalks.


----------



## siv (Mar 3, 2005)

by image transfer do you just mean printing it on the paper?


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2005)

An image "transfer" means you are literally transferring an image from one place to another.   With certain peel-apart Polaroid films, the emulsion formulas happen to lend themselves very well for this technique.   The myth is that it was discovered "by accident" in the Polaroid labs, where a technician peeled apart the film and slapped the negative upside down on a window sill or table.   When it got pulled up later, the image had "transferred" from the negative to the surface.   When Edwin Land found out his technicians were playing around with his formulas like this, he was not pleased.  

Don't know if it's true or not, but I love these old tales.   :mrgreen: 

There's only a few peel-apart films you can do this with, and Polaroid Corp has since learned to embrace the fact you can do it and artists love it and it sells film.  :sillysmi:   And the results can be really beautiful!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 5, 2005)

There is some useful info here about image transfer and manipulation with Polaroid.
http://www.polaroid.com/global/deta...4488338438&bmUID=1110005945439&bmLocale=en_GB


----------



## terri (Mar 5, 2005)

> There is some useful info here about image transfer and manipulation with Polaroid.
> http://www.polaroid.com/global/deta...&bmLocale=en_GB


Yeah....I've looked at all that.   I actually tend to disagree with Polaroid, as funny as that sounds, on some of the ways they've outlined techniques.  There are a couple of instances where what they say is contradictory to their own creative consultants' advice, and for the beginner it's all confusing enough as it is.       I think it's ok for an overview, but anyone who is really interested would be well served to check out artists like Kathleen Thormod-Carr, Jill Enfield and the like.   

What's noteworthy is that Polaroid now accepts and encourages artistic use of the films for these techniques.    :thumbup:  That wasn't always the case.


----------

